# hanging the whole plant upside down....curing?



## glann (Nov 5, 2011)

technically, sense it seems to take a whole lot longer to dry, wouldnt you be "curing" the bud by keeping the entire plant in tact?

I notice the buds i cut off were plenty dry by now (5 days) but the ones on the plant i hung upside down are still pretty moist.

Or am I missing something on when the breakdown of chlorophyll and whatnot breaks down?


----------



## lostNug (Nov 5, 2011)

There is no benefit of hangin whole plant. I cut it up into 6-10 inch branches and hang individualy. Saves a lot of room

And curing is when u let mostly dry bud sit in jars for long periods of time to increase smell and taste and sometimes even potency.


----------



## fatality (Nov 5, 2011)

hanging the whole plant upside down sucks balls, i only do it if i get too tired and stoned and have to nap, then you wake up and your fucking plant is harder to trim.... sucks balls hard


----------



## glann (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, im looking at it from more of a technical angle, unless there's a window, and not just above a certain moisture level it should be breaking down chlorophyll and whatever else.

"*We want the stems to be flexible. Not totally soft, but not snapping, either. If allowed to dry until the stems snap we risk it drying too much and losing an opportunity to take full advantage of the cure window. You see once the bud reaches the 55% RH range, the cure is dead."

*if it's curing above 55% RH moisture level it should be curing while hanging on the plant, i'm assuming. I know nothing though, which is why i'm posting. Info & input is appreciated.


----------



## Blu3wid0w (Nov 6, 2011)

glann said:


> Well, im looking at it from more of a technical angle, unless there's a window, and not just above a certain moisture level it should be breaking down chlorophyll and whatever else.
> 
> "*We want the stems to be flexible. Not totally soft, but not snapping, either. If allowed to dry until the stems snap we risk it drying too much and losing an opportunity to take full advantage of the cure window. You see once the bud reaches the 55% RH range, the cure is dead."
> 
> *if it's curing above 55% RH moisture level it should be curing while hanging on the plant, i'm assuming. I know nothing though, which is why i'm posting. Info & input is appreciated.


this happened to be quite helpful to me, my buddy always told me to let the stems be snappable before throwing them in jars. now i know


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2011)

glann said:


> technically, sense it seems to take a whole lot longer to dry, wouldnt you be "curing" the bud by keeping the entire plant in tact?
> 
> I notice the buds i cut off were plenty dry by now (5 days) but the ones on the plant i hung upside down are still pretty moist.
> 
> Or am I missing something on when the breakdown of chlorophyll and whatnot breaks down?


I can just imagine hanging an entire 9 footer...not!. The only time I hang the entire plant is on a straight 12/12 grow, and that's b/c it's one big 18" long bud on 1 stem. Sometimes I'll transition hanging bud to a closed paper bag for a day, but as previously mentioned you don't want brittle stems and trimming should be done immediately...unless you enjoy spending double the time.

Happy harvest!


----------



## SimonD (Nov 6, 2011)

glann said:


> Well, im looking at it from more of a technical angle, unless there's a window, and not just above a certain moisture level it should be breaking down chlorophyll and whatever else.
> 
> "*We want the stems to be flexible. Not totally soft, but not snapping, either. If allowed to dry until the stems snap we risk it drying too much and losing an opportunity to take full advantage of the cure window. You see once the bud reaches the 55% RH range, the cure is dead."
> 
> *if it's curing above 55% RH moisture level it should be curing while hanging on the plant, i'm assuming. I know nothing though, which is why i'm posting. Info & input is appreciated.



FWIW, it should be possible to cure the product in such a manner, if the humidity in the room can be controlled with some degree of accuracy. I'd shoot for 60-65%

Simon


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm confused, ur not suppose to hang ur plant to dry upside down? I have my whole harvest like that now in a closet completely dark with a fan circulating in it. I'm on day two, how many days should I keep it like this before I take it down manicur it and jar it? Doesn't it have to he kept complete dark at this time?


----------



## cannakis (Nov 7, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> I'm confused, ur not suppose to hang ur plant to dry upside down? I have my whole harvest like that now in a closet completely dark with a fan circulating in it. I'm on day two, how many days should I keep it like this before I take it down manicur it and jar it? Doesn't it have to he kept complete dark at this time?


The great thing about forums is there are a Multitude of opinions, and facts; this is Also the Worst thing. That being said, the Consensus is To Hang 'em. But i would wait until the Buds are Crisp on the outside and stems Bendable, and Then put them In the Jars. Though i have read to place them in Paper bags. Read This Article -- http://www.gardenscure.com/420/harvesting-drying-storage/128888-simple-harvest-cure-step-step.html -- this is the Best Article on Harvesting i have Read; though to be honest, i Skipped the Paper Bag Step. But seriously though, Give your Harvest about Another Few Days, and Then put them in Paper Bags or Seal Em Up in the Jars; and then You would Start Curing them by opening them yada yada... But there is a Bunch of Different Opinion; but the Consensus is to Hang.


----------



## iNUPE (Nov 7, 2011)

hanging whole plant comes from the old belief that there are thc in the roots so by hanging the entire plant you get to drain the thc from the roots into the bud


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 7, 2011)

hanging upside down is a easy way to dry just trim before you dry then manicure after then throw in jars with lids and pour them out of the jars once day for 10 min for like two weeks after you can only pour out and have it sit or 10 once a week


----------



## billy4479 (Nov 7, 2011)

the whole curing lengends crack me up ...u people all think inside the box ..my self i make my own boxes


----------



## DrFever (Nov 7, 2011)

all you need to know about drying and curing Enjoy 

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm


----------



## canefan (Nov 8, 2011)

iNUPE said:


> hanging whole plant comes from the old belief that there are thc in the roots so by hanging the entire plant you get to drain the thc from the roots into the bud


I have to respectfully disagree with your conclusion. Most people with a knowledge of plants and drying and curing them from flowers to herbs hang a plant in order to slow the drying process down and allow the chemical reactions take plant. I prefer to hang the whole plant but where I am living now the weather is not condusive to this method and have to settle for larger sections of the plant. Drying in this method takes much longer and when mold is a problem not recommended. The slower the dry and longer the cure if done properly the smoother and richer the smoke.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 8, 2011)

cannakis said:


> The great thing about forums is there are a Multitude of opinions, and facts; this is Also the Worst thing. That being said, the Consensus is To Hang 'em. But i would wait until the Buds are Crisp on the outside and stems Bendable, and Then put them In the Jars. Though i have read to place them in Paper bags. Read This Article -- http://www.gardenscure.com/420/harvesting-drying-storage/128888-simple-harvest-cure-step-step.html -- this is the Best Article on Harvesting i have Read; though to be honest, i Skipped the Paper Bag Step. But seriously though, Give your Harvest about Another Few Days, and Then put them in Paper Bags or Seal Em Up in the Jars; and then You would Start Curing them by opening them yada yada... But there is a Bunch of Different Opinion; but the Consensus is to Hang.


How does this curing tutorial differ from every other curing tutorial published in every grow book during the last 30 years?



DrFever said:


> all you need to know about drying and curing Enjoy
> 
> http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm


_"*The cure lasts* a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency)."_

Seriously? 

Simon


----------



## Murfy (Nov 8, 2011)

fermentation-

is the name of the game. wonder how they do tobacco?

i ahng the whole plant. who knows, maybe i'll get some thc outta the roots.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Pfft, the cure lasting a week or two?
In a month or two, I'm going to wrap half an ounce in a banana leaf and bury it in the ground for a month or two like those Malawi on Strain Hunters. I wonder what it will be like. Probably black.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 8, 2011)

iNUPE said:


> hanging whole plant comes from the old belief that there are thc in the roots so by hanging the entire plant you get to drain the thc from the roots into the bud


That would be pretty sweet, if the roots were still intact. i doN't believe we are to Dig up the girl and let the roots hang down.... but i could be mistaken.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 8, 2011)

cannakis said:


> That would be pretty sweet, if the roots were still intact. i doN't believe we are to Dig up the girl and let the roots hang down.... but i could be mistaken.


There's essentially zero psychoactive content in the roots. I can't fucking believe I just posted to this. 

Simon


----------



## glann (Nov 8, 2011)

by hanging the whole plant upside down i was more referring to cutting the stalk at the base, but either way

i believe one guy hit what i was saying, leaving everything intact it takes like 2x as long to dry, which if i understand the curing process correctly would give you a free 6-7 days curing in my situation (when i just hang individual buds they are dry in 3 days)

and according to reading material (which could or could not be crap) the slower the dry the better


----------



## jaxl (Nov 8, 2011)

i trim while the plant is still in the dirt i grow 12/12 start to finish i just find it easier to have the plant on a base and spin it to trim instead of trying to hold it and trim, then hang the whole plant upside down in my area if you cut the buds off the main stem they dry over night to where the stem breaks, ive had 3 grows do this before i realized hanging the whole plant would slow the drying time.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 8, 2011)

glann said:


> by hanging the whole plant upside down i was more referring to cutting the stalk at the base, but either way
> 
> *i believe one guy hit what i was saying*, leaving everything intact it takes like 2x as long to dry, which if i understand the curing process correctly would give you a free 6-7 days curing in my situation (when i just hang individual buds they are dry in 3 days)
> 
> and according to reading material (which could or could not be crap) the slower the dry the better


Heh, clearly, it was not the guy who actually developed and outlined the methodology you quoted, a plagiarized version of which appeared earlier in the thread. I'm sorry for gloating; sometimes it's the little things... 

To respond to your idea, you won't see 6-7 days of curing. Simply put, the moisture has to be distributed evenly throughout the flower and and it has to remain relatively stable for a given period. This can only happen in a controlled environment, as I said earlier in the thread, and it takes time. With a lot of experience, that time can be cut by overdrying the flower mass and allowing the stem to rehydrate the entire flower, but it's not an excersise for the faint of heart and I don't suggest it. Good luck.

Simon


----------



## Total Head (Nov 8, 2011)

jaxl said:


> i trim while the plant is still in the dirt i grow 12/12 start to finish i just find it easier to have the plant on a base and spin it to trim instead of trying to hold it and trim, then hang the whole plant upside down in my area if you cut the buds off the main stem they dry over night to where the stem breaks, ive had 3 grows do this before i realized hanging the whole plant would slow the drying time.


bingo. if an 1.5 inch wide bud is drying in less than 3 days that's no good. if you want quick dried, toss it in the oven. proper drying should be dragged out as long as possible without risking mold. about the hanging thing, i do it purely for convenience. i've also toyed with sticking the stems into those styrofoam balls and drying them upright like a bouquet. it has potential but was a pain in the ass when the stems shrunk, so i stick to hang drying.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 8, 2011)

SimonD said:


> How does this curing tutorial differ from every other curing tutorial published in every grow book during the last 30 years?


Haha i was talking about things like Flushing and Certain Drying & Curing Methods--there are many differing opinions on the Forums at times. That's why i was just covering the Fundamentals that Have Been Covered like you are saying.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 8, 2011)

I am going on day 4 of drying upside down, temps have been cold in my area at night, i have a fan going back in forth and closet blaked out so no light can get in. Should i leave it for longer or go check it out and cut it down ? dont want to run in Mold issues


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, point not a single person has made on this thread. Slow drying is desired because the removal of Chlorophyll requires moisture. The longer you can drag out the moisture (without molding) the more you help release the grassy flavor (Chlorophyll). This is why you would want to hang a plant whole, obviously in outdoor situations it's not very possible, however the branches could be cut large, to increase the drying time. Also many of the terpens and flavanoids are contanined on the trim leaves, so drying whole tends to bring out a touch more scent and flavor. Triming a plant dried whole is more work without a doubt, but do a side by side, you might find a little extra effort is worth the reward.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Ok, point not a single person has made on this thread. Slow drying is desired because the removal of Chlorophyll requires moisture. The longer you can drag out the moisture (without molding) the more you help release the grassy flavor (Chlorophyll). This is why you would want to hang a plant whole, obviously in outdoor situations it's not very possible, however the branches could be cut large, to increase the drying time. Also many of the terpens and flavanoids are contanined on the trim leaves, so drying whole tends to bring out a touch more scent and flavor. Triming a plant dried whole is more work without a doubt, but do a side by side, you might find a little extra effort is worth the reward.


Great Words of Truth. i Am going to have to try hanging it Untrimmed. i have it whole this time, but i trimmed it. Do you really think it makes a big difference? Is it more Trichs, or something else?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

cannakis said:


> Great Words of Truth. i Am going to have to try hanging it Untrimmed. i have it whole this time, but i trimmed it. Do you really think it makes a big difference? Is it more Trichs, or something else?


 High is nearly (probably) identical. It's purely aroma and flavor imo.


----------



## glann (Nov 9, 2011)

[email protected]@


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Will cold night temps cause mold? My plants are going on day 4 in complete darkness with fan going back forth constantly. Should I check on them? I thought it was 5-10 days minium in this situation so that's why I haven't checked on them. This is the first time I dried lie this before.


----------



## dankhoe417 (Nov 9, 2011)

I found a simple cure for the cold night temps. I am hanging in an outdoor building and night temps are now dropping into low 30's so I found a small, personal fan-driven heater (9 bucks at wally-world) and put it on a digital timer to come on for 15 minutes every 1.5 hrs overnight. Keeps the small room no lower than 60 deg when it is really cold out.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 9, 2011)

glann said:


> [email protected]@


When one copies someone else's work and calls it his own, that is plagiarism. Where do you think these developments come from? In this case, I worked on the methodology for almost 7 years before posting the tutorial on IC. I stated working with this while Overgrow was still around, to put it in a time frame. Don't get me wrong. Many forums have stickied the tutorial, some wrote their own versions, but they all credited the original. I don't have a problem with that at all.

FWIW, this is the original:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237

You may want to read the entire thread. It discusses virtually every curing option under the sun and will answer many (if not all) of the questions you've had, and perhaps give you more to think about.

Simon


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Ok, point not a single person has made on this thread. Slow drying is desired because the removal of Chlorophyll requires moisture. The longer you can drag out the moisture (without molding) the more you help release the grassy flavor (Chlorophyll). This is why you would want to hang a plant whole, obviously in outdoor situations it's not very possible, however the branches could be cut large, to increase the drying time. Also many of the terpens and flavanoids are contanined on the trim leaves, so drying whole tends to bring out a touch more scent and flavor. Triming a plant dried whole is more work without a doubt, but do a side by side, you might find a little extra effort is worth the reward.


listen to this guy he knows what he is talking about. I have experimented with both methods several times. And yes, more smell and taste hanging the entire plant.

And to keep it easy to trim dont hang it upside down just right side up is fine to keep the leaves off the flowers. Or better yet like I have said before just stop watering the plant and leave it till leaves are wilting and its best is to put it in complete darkness at this time also if possible. Itll dry just nice and slow. And shell be sure to give you all she has.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 9, 2011)

fatality said:


> hanging the whole plant upside down sucks balls, i only do it if i get too tired and stoned and have to nap, then you wake up and your fucking plant is harder to trim.... sucks balls hard


i gotta love this answer lol


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Should I add a humidifer to my closet to increase humidity? I'm so worried about mold, happened to a friend of mine ruined his whole AK-47 crop. Buds can be moist going into jars correct?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Should I add a humidifer to my closet to increase humidity? I'm so worried about mold, happened to a friend of mine ruined his whole AK-47 crop. Buds can be moist going into jars correct?


 A little moist, yes, soggy NO! If they are moist you should be checking them every 3-6 hours to ensure they aren't getting damper. See moisture likes to hide on the inside, so they might feel crisp, you throw them in the jars, and then a couple hours later they feel soggy. They need to come back outta the jar for a few hours to dry them more if this is the case. So the answer is yes, but it's not 'set and forget' because you will come back to moldy shit.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Just peeked in, and of course everything is shrunk to
Shit, and really crispy. Am I ok to manicure and throw in jars?


----------



## cannakis (Nov 9, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> listen to this guy he knows what he is talking about. I have experimented with both methods several times. And yes, more smell and taste hanging the entire plant.
> 
> And to keep it easy to trim dont hang it upside down just right side up is fine to keep the leaves off the flowers. Or better yet like I have said before just stop watering the plant and leave it till leaves are wilting and its best is to put it in complete darkness at this time also if possible. Itll dry just nice and slow. And shell be sure to give you all she has.


this is Very interesting!.? Does it actually work well?


----------



## cannakis (Nov 9, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Just peeked in, and of course everything is shrunk to
> Shit, and really crispy. Am I ok to manicure and throw in jars?


Yes! Definitely. i Would throw it in Jars, and just Check it for Mold a couple times a day the first few days and then only check it twice a week.


----------



## glann (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> listen to this guy he knows what he is talking about. I have experimented with both methods several times. And yes, more smell and taste hanging the entire plant.
> 
> And to keep it easy to trim dont hang it upside down just right side up is fine to keep the leaves off the flowers. Or better yet like I have said before just stop watering the plant and leave it till leaves are wilting and its best is to put it in complete darkness at this time also if possible. Itll dry just nice and slow. And shell be sure to give you all she has.


sense the plant doesnt eat chlorophyll and if im understanding it correctly, is why we dont have a smell immediately, would using just water until all the leaves fall off do anything positive at the end of the cycle?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2011)

glann said:


> sense the plant doesnt eat chlorophyll and if im understanding it correctly, is why we dont have a smell immediately, would using just water until all the leaves fall off do anything positive at the end of the cycle?


 No, a quick flush and whole plant hang is all you need for the best flavor. long flushes just starve the plants.


----------



## kbz (Nov 10, 2011)

I took two of the same strain and cut one up into single branches and hung them individually and then hung the entire other plant. There was a 180 degree difference in taste and smell. The first one smelled and tasted like hay and dried enough to jar in 72 hours. The entire plant I hung never lost it's strong kush smell and tasted like any high powered funk should. I'll never do it differently from here on out.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 10, 2011)

a friend of mine told me if my buds are still crispy in a few days, lay them in Tupperware with lettuce underneath the buds for a day? To bring out any excess in buds, has anyone heard this? Or is he full of shit?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> a friend of mine told me if my buds are still crispy in a few days, lay them in Tupperware with lettuce underneath the buds for a day? To bring out any excess in buds, has anyone heard this? Or is he full of shit?


 I call full of shit. Put them in a container and the moisture will even out. Only thing I've heard even close is adding a fan leave to a jar to help rehydrate over dried buds slightly. This will not help taste or smell though, once moisture drops below 60% or so once, the bud is 'done', no matter how much u try to rehydrate.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 10, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I call full of shit. Put them in a container and the moisture will even out. Only thing I've heard even close is adding a fan leave to a jar to help rehydrate over dried buds slightly. This will not help taste or smell though, once moisture drops below 60% or so once, the bud is 'done', no matter how much u try to rehydrate.


 i have heard of people grind down apple peels and add it in with weed to rehydrate it and makes the weed taste like apples


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Nov 10, 2011)

Rehydrating the jar doesn't restart the cure, in only makes your buds moist again. At least that is what I'm reading everywhere, but I don't understand why.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 10, 2011)

glann said:


> sense the plant doesnt eat chlorophyll and if im understanding it correctly, is why we dont have a smell immediately, would using just water until all the leaves fall off do anything positive at the end of the cycle?


 Would be like a 3 week flush at least. IMO that would be depriving the plant for two long. 

And I get smell immediately. Its actually so strong I constantly run 2 filters and its still a issue.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Nov 11, 2011)

ok so if there crispy now my buds, there are going to be crispy????


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 11, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> But you have never grown anything,so wtf u talkin bout...u just like to copy and paste....grow somethin


hahah your a bitch i didnt copy and paste shit. i know people who grow and they did that and im pretty sure i am growing somthing you dumb bitch thats what that green thing with bud on it is in the picture


----------



## caligreenzzz (Nov 11, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6610678 said:


> hahah your a bitch i didnt copy and paste shit. i know people who grow and they did that and im pretty sure i am growing somthing you dumb bitch thats what that green thing with bud on it is in the picture
> View attachment 1883055
> View attachment 1883057


looks like your growing a couple bong loads......


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 11, 2011)

dude im 20 days into flowering retard this is good for 20 daysView attachment 1883627


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6612522 said:


> dude im 20 days into flowering retard this is good for 20 daysView attachment 1883627


 +1: LST looks good

-1: Not enough foliage before you started flowering


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 12, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> your grow sucks....


 i would like to know what sucks about it.


----------



## amirali (Nov 12, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> your grow sucks....


 
Lets see your grow then.....


----------



## skefaman (Nov 12, 2011)

his sucks heres mine


----------



## amirali (Nov 12, 2011)

skefaman said:


> View attachment 1884366 his sucks heres mine



I like this man, this is a real grow, good work, i like what i see


----------



## amirali (Nov 13, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> a real grow??? wow...that my friend is some funny shit, a real grow??? man those are some fkin twigs...a few bong rips is all i see....


 
you couldnt tell a grow if it grew from your ass!!!!!


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love how after he disses your comment, he compliments the same grow that your comment was in response to. haha. It's all good.


----------



## amirali (Nov 13, 2011)

PIPBoy2000 said:


> I love how after he disses your comment, he compliments the same grow that your comment was in response to. haha. It's all good.


 
its all in good humour, I agree it is funny  plus this guy from Gay Area doesnt have a clue


----------



## kbz (Dec 2, 2011)

Thats huge for 20 days man, ur ganna get like a 1/4 ounce outta that big bitch! nice ?????


----------



## kbz (Dec 2, 2011)

21 days after switch


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 3, 2011)

What is it with people dissing other peoples grows?

Any sort of derogatory statement about other peoples grows / plants / setup will be met with deletion of posts.


----------



## Sharpshootuh (Sep 14, 2013)

I manicured mine before hanging it idk if dat was a good idea or not I'm on my second day of hanging.


----------



## nazzlow (Jan 17, 2014)

I like to hang the whole plant for 4-5 days, then clip the buds into a paper grocery bag--leave the bag open in the drying area for a couple days, shaking it around once or twice per day, then close it for a couple more, then jar it up. It has worked well for me, but to each their own. Happy harvest!


----------



## SiR SmOkeSs AlOt (Jan 18, 2014)

So I'm in my final week and my buddy I got these clones from swears I should hang the whole plant upside down. The only place I have to hang them in in an outside building. Will the cold temps harm my buds ?? I do have a heater in there but it will still get kinda chilly. Peace


----------

